# Estonian: Minu ema soidab valge autoga



## xuanx

*Minu ema soidab valge autoga*

Can you translate this? Thanks!


----------



## halfminded

_Minu ema sõidab valge autoga= my mother drives white car_


----------



## xuanx

Thanks, friend!


----------



## halfminded

_Pole tänu väärt_ (= d_e nada_)


----------

